# Any Bax fans out there?



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

MusicSybarite said:


> My favorite symphonies: 1, 3, 5
> 
> My favorite orchestral works: Festival Overture, London Pageant, On the Sea Shore, Paean (so crazy and pompous!), A Legend, Christmas Eve, Spring Fire, In Memoriam, Northern Ballads 1-3, Roscatha, The Garden of Fand, Tintagel, Fantasia for viola and orchestra, Winter Legends
> 
> My favorite chamber works: Harp quintet, Piano quintet, String quartet 3, Sonata for flute and harp, In Memoriam for English horn, harp and string quartet.


----------

